# came across this Havanese Poster print



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

It was in an Etsy shop and they had all kinds of interesting prints using different breeds!This one caught my eye. I think it's Whimsy all dressed up, but not sure which male black and white hav she is dancing with. LOL

http://www.etsy.com/shop/PantingPortraits?ref=seller_info Here is the site if you want to browse around. It's a fun one!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

that is cool Evelyn.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> that is cool Evelyn.


 I'm tempted. comes in different sizes and also a different background color.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I've been tempted to order it too, it looks just like my two.


----------

